# Where can I get a Schecter Demon 7



## thedonutman (Oct 19, 2007)

Seeing as I just missed the deal of the century on a near mint RG1527 off ebay, I've decided to buy a Schecter Demon 7.


BUT.....the place I was planning to buy it from (Thomann) is out of stock, and is awaiting shipment in late november.

I had a quick google, and found Musikshopen

Anyone buy from them before? what were your experiences with them?


OR,

Does anyone else know where else (in Europe) I can get the Demon 7 for a reasonable price?


----------



## Xtremevillan (Oct 19, 2007)

Hmm...where have I seen this before...

OH SHIT, C7FR.

Don't get this unless it has the access neck, in other words, not a bolt on. You will most likely hate it.


----------



## thedonutman (Oct 19, 2007)

I'm actually looking for the hardtail version.

Also, big neck joints don't bother me too much, I play bass


----------



## Xtremevillan (Oct 19, 2007)

Uh...I don't think you get what I'm talking about. Also, I have no contribution besides that pic, so peace!


----------



## thedonutman (Oct 19, 2007)

I think do, your point is a 2 part one.

1. The Demon looks like a C7 FR

2. Bolt on Schecters have a big neck joint

Right?


Anyway, I appreciate your help


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Oct 19, 2007)

Do you mean the Schecter Damien, those are hardtail. They're pretty cheap too and have cool bat inlays.

I actually kinda like Schecter's block-heels. I played a really sweet Omen 7 Extreme, one of the best Schecters I've played. Number one being the Hellraiser. I'm not a fan of the rest of them.


----------



## yevetz (Oct 19, 2007)

C-7 (mahagony body)
Demon ( Basswood body)

Someone know the price of that Demon?


----------



## thedonutman (Oct 19, 2007)

No, Its definitely a Demon 7.

I think it might be a European exclusive. Its basically a Damien with Duncan pickups, mahogany body and cross inlays instead.

It says on the Schecter site that its Basswood, but on Thomann it says its mahogany, and this German guy on this forum played one and said it was mahogany too.

The Schecter site says the bridge is stoptail too, so I wouldn't trust it too much (its clearly string through)


----------



## Xtremevillan (Oct 19, 2007)

thedonutman said:


> I think do, your point is a 2 part one.
> 
> 1. The Demon looks like a C7 FR
> 
> ...



1 more post:

It's a combination of a C7FR body/pups, Hellraiser inlays, Damien color.

Also, you might not be able to comfortably reach&hit 22nd+ frets.

And yeah, it's a Eur exclusive.

Just get a Hellraiser from the states, my Schecter retailer has a ton of C7's in stock.


----------



## LiesThatBind (Oct 19, 2007)

SCHECTER DEMON 7 FR SBK - U.K. International Cyberstore


----------



## Desecrated (Oct 19, 2007)

SCHECTER DEMON 7 SBK - U.K. International Cyberstore

http://www.schecterguitars.com/spec.asp?id=236

http://www.schecterguitars.com/spec.asp?id=237


----------



## Xtremevillan (Oct 19, 2007)

*Bolt-on*

OHHHHHH


----------



## thedonutman (Oct 20, 2007)

> shipment due to arrive on 20.11.2007


----------



## LiesThatBind (Oct 20, 2007)

Oh dayum.


----------



## Desecrated (Oct 20, 2007)

Order it now, get a nice xmas present for yourself.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Oct 20, 2007)

I'm telling you, if it's a bolt on, you will have hard times accessing the upper frets.

If you don't, congrats on having small hands.


----------



## yellowv (Oct 21, 2007)

Dude could you please stop complaining about the fret access on your guitar? Seriously is every song you play on the 23rd and 24th fret? If you hate it that bad sell it and get something else.

Sorry to get off topic but this dude is wrecking every thread about a Schecter whining about his neck joint.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Oct 21, 2007)

Oh no, excuse me for informing someone of fret access problems so they don't waste money on something they won't like.

I have 2 other Schecters so it's obvious I like them.

And 2 topics are "wrecks"?


----------



## Sometimes7 (Oct 22, 2007)

You can tell from the picture it's only cut away to access the 22nd fret comfortably.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Oct 22, 2007)

True, but some ibanez's look like they're not but are very accessible.

http://cachepe.zzounds.com/media/qu...G350DXWH-76b84d71add00253be4815b0ad2cc531.jpg

If it weren't for that recessed horn I'd think it was only 22nd fret as well.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Oct 13, 2008)

Is there anybody now who owns this guitar?
I'm so tempted to buy one and tuning it to low E 
I just asked the german distributor of schecter and they said that the demon 7 fr is definitely made of mahogany


----------



## twiztedchild (Oct 13, 2008)

thedonutman said:


> Seeing as I just missed the deal of the century on a near mint RG1527 off ebay, I've decided to buy a Schecter Demon 7.
> 
> 
> BUT.....the place I was planning to buy it from (Thomann) is out of stock, and is awaiting shipment in late november.
> ...




I know this isnt in Europe, but Here is the guitar your looking for. Also NOT a Europe only model now

Schecter 2008 DIAMOND SERIES PROTOTYPE Demon-7 Black Satin 7-String Electric Guitar


----------

